# Green colored wood



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, need some green wood for cutting boards (Christmas is coming you know). I am going to try out the end grain boards like dewoodwork made in his blog. I can't seem to find Lyptus at the moment, I know poplar heart wood is an option but what other woods are green?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Poplar has some green component but probably not as dark as you need.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know how well dye would hold up in a Here's a site that has photos of thousands of pieces of wood.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You may find some Poplar that's green, but you may have dig in the pile for some.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

There is a wood called green heart, like purple heart, red heart, yellow heart.

I don't know how easy it is to find nor do I know about the intensity of the green.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks,
I picked up a piece of poplar and a piece of Ipe today, should do the trick.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

There is also a green curly mango that is a very nice green color….I've seen some of it going on ebay….it's a native of Hawaii I believe.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks reggiek, I'll check it out.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Poplar will turn brown over time and/or if exposed to direct sunlight.

I was looking for the same thing and found this thread. This might not help because it requires time to oxidize the lignum vitae, and I assume not all of it turns green. Check it out:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23160


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Poplar is really soft, so I don't know how it would hold up under use of a blade? Lignum Vitae is super dense and hard,s o that would be hard (really hard) on the knife. The dust of greenheart is quite toxic. I guess it depends on if the boards will be decorative or not?

I might experiment with some maple and dye. Since it's end grain, you should get really good penetration/saturation of color. Probably need to seal it too if you go with water-based dye, like anilene or something similar, maybe SBF on top. If you just used mineral oil, I'm assuming the color will eventually bleed out once the board is washed… the color will probably end up all over your towel.

If they're going to be for decoration only, then of course, it doesn't really matter what type of dye or finish you use.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting, I knew poplar will brown over time. I gave up on the green colored wood, I did use Ipe on some boards but it just turns dark and looks a lot like walnut when the oil is applied.


----------

